# Roy Hodgson - Was 4 Months Too Long at Liverpool



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Not long enough for me&#128515;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

You naughty boy 

He shouldn't have been given the job in the first place - not good enough a manager.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thought it was a great decision&#128515;


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

Mods ban this filth :rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 5, 2015)

My lad was on about Shelvey leaving Liverpool for a worse team Swansea. 

I said aid to him are Swansea worse than Liverpool ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You naughty boy 

He shouldn't have been given the job in the first place - not good enough a manager.
		
Click to expand...

And Brenda??? 
I seem to remember you singing his praises.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Thought it was a great decision&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Be careful I hear Mike Walker is on the look out for a job


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			And Brenda??? 
I seem to remember you singing his praises.
		
Click to expand...

This isn't about Brendan keep On Topic.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Be careful I hear Mike Walker is on the look out for a job 

Click to expand...

Another quality Manager!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Another quality Manager!
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe you got rid of him when you did


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			My lad was on about Shelvey leaving Liverpool for a worse team Swansea. 

I said aid to him are Swansea worse than Liverpool ?
		
Click to expand...

I would have preferred to keep him but BR just seem to lose patience with him - has a very good range of passing


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			This isn't about Brendan keep On Topic.....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I thought we were talking about managers that weren't good enough. 
Just pointing out that the current bluffer in charge at your club isn't up to much.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would have preferred to keep him but BR just seem to lose patience with him - has a very good range of passing
		
Click to expand...

At least he sticks with Joe Allen.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can't believe you got rid of him when you did 

Click to expand...

Same as Roy &#128515; not given enough time&#128514;


----------



## c1973 (Sep 5, 2015)

Success attracts detractors.......just saying.


Edit: talking about the team,  Not the man btw.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry I thought we were talking about managers that weren't good enough. 
Just pointing out that the current bluffer in charge at your club isn't up to much.
		
Click to expand...

Read the thread title, the answer is there in bold letters  :smirk:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2015)

Wasn't given enough time. Simple as that. Panic appointment and then more panic when results didn't go their way. All a bit like Moyes at United


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Same as Roy &#128515; not given enough time&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

The only time they should have got is behind bars


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The only time they should have got is behind bars 

Click to expand...

Walker was way worse than Roy!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Walker was way worse than Roy!
		
Click to expand...

It's a very tough contest I'll give you that - did walker have any spectacular draws ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's a very tough contest I'll give you that - did walker have any spectacular draws ?
		
Click to expand...

He only lasted 10 months, did bring Big Dunc to the club and we won the FA Cup after he was sacked then gave him a bonus as it was part of his contract!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wasn't given enough time. Simple as that. Panic appointment and then more panic when results didn't go their way. All a bit like Moyes at United
		
Click to expand...

Trust me the dross he served up and his comments about the fans etc he was given too much time. The club was in a mess at ownership/boardroom level and he was there solely so the club could be sold.

He should never have been appointed in the first place especially under the conditions he was under. That said he must've known what he was going into and happily took the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£'s. He had a cushy job at Fulham. He must've only went for the money...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Trust me the dross he served up and his comments about the fans etc he was given too much time. The club was in a mess at ownership/boardroom level and he was there solely so the club could be sold.

He should never have been appointed in the first place especially under the conditions he was under. That said he must've known what he was going into and happily took the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£'s. He had a cushy job at Fulham. He must've only went for the money...
		
Click to expand...

And breath Stu, feel better now? ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Trust me the dross he served up and his comments about the fans etc he was given too much time. The club was in a mess at ownership/boardroom level and he was there solely so the club could be sold.

He should never have been appointed in the first place especially under the conditions he was under. That said he must've known what he was going into and happily took the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£'s. He had a cushy job at Fulham. He must've only went for the money...
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe he couldn't pass up the chance to Manage Liverpool football club.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			And breath Stu, feel better now? &#128540;
		
Click to expand...


That's not even the opening paragraph of what I could've  written.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			That's not even the opening paragraph of what I could've  written.
		
Click to expand...

You go for it mate, a whole thread for you to vent&#128515;


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			You go for it mate, a whole thread for you to vent&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Haha no thanks my head is hurting just thinking about him


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Trust me the dross he served up and his comments about the fans etc he was given too much time. The club was in a mess at ownership/boardroom level and he was there solely so the club could be sold.

He should never have been appointed in the first place especially under the conditions he was under. That said he must've known what he was going into and happily took the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£'s. He had a cushy job at Fulham. He must've only went for the money...
		
Click to expand...

Cushy?? Not sure about that keeping a small squad in the PL on a small budget. Despite that got to a European final so he can't be that bad a manager. I was annoyed Liverpool enticed him away as I thought Fulham were on the verge of creating a half decent squad (that's probably a different thread).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

H



Stuart_C said:



			Trust me the dross he served up and his comments about the fans etc he was given too much time. The club was in a mess at ownership/boardroom level and he was there solely so the club could be sold.

He should never have been appointed in the first place especially under the conditions he was under. That said he must've known what he was going into and happily took the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£'s. He had a cushy job at Fulham. He must've only went for the money...
		
Click to expand...

Good quick summary


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wasn't given enough time. Simple as that. Panic appointment and then more panic when results didn't go their way. All a bit like Moyes at United
		
Click to expand...

Homer, its not surprising that you will defend Roy, as he was probably your most successful manager of the last 30 years.

However, give me one good reason why he should have been given more time, without the Roy/Fulham blinkers on.

Some managers just dont fit certain clubs, also like Moyes and United.

You can give a manager months or years and they may eventually turn it around, but some dont deserve it as they can make a club perform that badly that the consequences can last years and even a decade.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Homer, its not surprising that you will defend Roy, as he was probably your most successful manager of the last 30 years.

However, give me one good reason why he should have been given more time, without the Roy/Fulham blinkers on.

Some managers just dont fit certain clubs, also like Moyes and United.

You can give a manager months or years and they may eventually turn it around, but some dont deserve it as they can make a club perform that badly that the consequences can last years and even a decade.
		
Click to expand...

Did Moyes really not fit Utd? 
If he'd been given as much support in the transfer market as LVG maybe he could have finished 4th as well.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2015)

He was clearly too good for Liverpool given his outstanding England success!


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 6, 2015)

chrisd said:



			He was clearly too good for Liverpool given his outstanding England success!
		
Click to expand...

Pardew for England


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Pardew for England 

Click to expand...

.....................  Nooooooooooooo! They're not having him!!


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 6, 2015)

It may of been the Northampton defeat, or when he said the 2-0 derby defeat was our performance of the season, or the fact he thought Christian Poulsen was a replacement for mascha, or the.... Well you get the jist

i was speechless then, not much has changed


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 6, 2015)

I thought he was very badly treated by the board and poorly supported by the squad. Add to that one or two players from the past who stuck the knife in very early. He was a proven manager before he went to L'pool, and has certainly proven his ability since in turning round an aging England squad. He's certainly shown he's a way better manager than Brenda.

Just like Moyes at Utd; hs face didn't fit. Forced out by the board listening to fan power.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I thought he was very badly treated by the board and poorly supported by the squad. Add to that one or two players from the past who stuck the knife in very early. He was a proven manager before he went to L'pool, and has certainly proven his ability since in turning round an aging England squad. He's certainly shown he's a way better manager than Brenda.

Just like Moyes at Utd; hs face didn't fit. *Forced out by the board listening to fan power*.
		
Click to expand...

Look at the results during his reign and tell me they were good enough? I think at Xmas we were 13/14th


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Look at the results during his reign and tell me they were good enough? I think at Xmas we were 13/14th
		
Click to expand...

Rome wasn't built in a day&#128515;


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 6, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wasn't given enough time. Simple as that. Panic appointment and then more panic when results didn't go their way. All a bit like *Moyes at United*

Click to expand...

:rofl: 

No panic didn't meet terms of contract so was allowed to move on.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 6, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Did Moyes really not fit Utd? 
If he'd been given as much support in the transfer market as LVG maybe he could have finished 4th as well.
		
Click to expand...

Not as long as he had a hole in his backside!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Look at the results during his reign and tell me they were good enough? I think at Xmas we were 13/14th
		
Click to expand...

Where are you now?

If Hodgson had been given the money that Rogers has spent I somehow think you would be higher up the league.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Where are you now?

If Hodgson had been given the money that Rogers has spent I somehow think you would be higher up the league.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: 

No he wouldn't 

Hodgson plays one brand of football and it works at certain clubs - he had one of the best strikers in the world at his disposal and didn't have a clue what to do with him


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Where are you now?

If Hodgson had been given the money that Rogers has spent I somehow think you would be higher up the league.
		
Click to expand...

7th.

Based on what? Don't forget he signed Christian Poulsen and Paul konchesky :rofl:

There's no evidence to suggest he would've turned it around at the time, it was the correct decision to get rid of him. There was no signs of anything positive that you could say at least we're doing this well or that well etc.

 He was a disaster, his tactics where shocking and his comments after we'd been beaten by Everton comfortably in the Derby and I directly quote" that's our best performance since I came here" summed him up. We'd made Everton look like Barcelona that day, we were shocking.

He done a good job at Fulham and West Brom and he's qualified for 2 tournaments with England but both campaigns have been awful and he/they should've done better.

Anyway , I've said my final piece on this subject my head's hurting too much....


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl: 

No he wouldn't 

Hodgson plays one brand of football and it works at certain clubs - he had one of the best strikers in the world at his disposal and didn't have a clue what to do with him
		
Click to expand...

Thinking back I thought Chelsea ruined him but it was defo Mr Hodgson that done the damage


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			7th.

Based on what? Don't forget he signed Christian Poulsen and Paul konchesky :rofl:

There's no evidence to suggest he would've turned it around at the time, it was the correct decision to get rid of him. There was no signs of anything positive that you could say at least we're doing this well or that well etc.

 He was a disaster, his tactics where shocking and his comments after we'd been beaten by Everton comfortably in the Derby and I directly quote" that's our best performance since I came here" summed him up. We'd made Everton look like Barcelona that day, we were shocking.

He done a good job at Fulham and West Brom and he's qualified for 2 tournaments with England but both campaigns have been awful and he/they should've done better.

Anyway , I've said my final piece on this subject my head's hurting too much....
		
Click to expand...

Couple of points about your current Manager,
Rodgers broke Hodgson's record of the worst start to a league season in 50 years. He also broke the unbeaten home record against West Ham last weekend. Rodgers has also overseen our worst performance in the Champions League group stage.
Come back Roy, all is forgiven:rofl:

Fun fact: When last season, Brendan Rodgers broke Roy Hodgson's record of the worst League start for Liverpool in over 50 years. Hodgson however didn't have the luxury of spending Â£250mil !!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Thinking back I thought Chelsea ruined him but it was defo Mr Hodgson that done the damage
		
Click to expand...

With the creative force of Poulsen behind him and Konchesky lumping balls to him Torres was expected to play a totally different way than what was natural to him


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			7th.

Based on what? Don't forget he signed Christian Poulsen and Paul konchesky :rofl:

There's no evidence to suggest he would've turned it around at the time, it was the correct decision to get rid of him. There was no signs of anything positive that you could say at least we're doing this well or that well etc.

 He was a disaster, his tactics where shocking and his comments after we'd been beaten by Everton comfortably in the Derby and I directly quote" that's our best performance since I came here" summed him up. We'd made Everton look like Barcelona that day, we were shocking.

He done a good job at Fulham and West Brom and he's qualified for 2 tournaments with England but both campaigns have been awful and he/they should've done better.

Anyway , I've said my final piece on this subject my head's hurting too much....
		
Click to expand...

But did he ever use the words "outstanding" & "great character" after a shocking performance? 

Surely Brenda is top of the pile when it comes to making bad signings at Liverpool football club.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Look at the results during his reign and tell me they were good enough? I think at Xmas we were 13/14th
		
Click to expand...

And what were the results before he arrived? I understand the desire that any club and its a fans have, especially a club like Liverpool, but they were going through a pretty mediocre time, for them.

Let's be honest, he wasn't wanted by the fans nor the players and, like Moyes, he was on a hiding right from the outset. And I'm not surprised by some of responses, as he was being pilloried by the local press and the terraces.

He had a proven track record before he went, and has proven himself since. Liverpool's loss.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			And what were the results before he arrived? I understand the desire that any club and its a fans have, especially a club like Liverpool, but they were going through a pretty mediocre time, for them.

Let's be honest, he wasn't wanted by the fans nor the players and, like Moyes, he was on a hiding right from the outset. And I'm not surprised by some of responses, as he was being pilloried by the local press and the terraces.

He had a proven track record before he went, and has proven himself since. Liverpool's loss.
		
Click to expand...

Before him Rafa had his one bad season and fell out with owners - he should never have left IMO but even then Hodgson was the wrong choice


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 6, 2015)

The truth is that he wasn't given time so we will never know.

Fergy seemed mediocre in his early years at Utd and the rest is history.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			The truth is that he wasn't given time so we will never know.

Fergy seemed mediocre in his early years at Utd and the rest is history.
		
Click to expand...

Ferguson at least had a track record worthy of giving time


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ferguson at least had a track record worthy of giving time
		
Click to expand...

Major lol!

Seriously, Google him. 

Have a look who he's managed and what they achieved whilst he was in charge. What position was Inter in when he took over, and what did he achieve with them? What position was Blackburn in and where did they finish? What did he achieve at Fulham? Copenhagen and Udinese? What did he achieve with Switzerland? And the best record with England since Venables??

Granted, he's as dour and as exciting to listen to as a wet dish cloth, but no track record?!? Seriously?? His record was way better than Fergie's when he arrived from Aberdeen.

Read his CV. Liverpool aquired one of the best managers in the world, and blew it big time - all because he didn't fit the supposed Liverpool mould. King Kenny, who didn't get the job when he was everyone's favourite apart from the board's, was touted for the job as Hodgson was arriving at the club. And neither the Liverpool Echo nor the fans, nor some of those in the background at the club never gave Hodgson a fair crack.

No track record? You're having a laugh!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Major lol!

Seriously, Google him. 

Have a look who he's managed and what they achieved whilst he was in charge. What position was Inter in when he took over, and what did he achieve with them? What position was Blackburn in and where did they finish? What did he achieve at Fulham? Copenhagen and Udinese? What did he achieve with Switzerland? And the best record with England since Venables??

Granted, he's as dour and as exciting to listen to as a wet dish cloth, but no track record?!? Seriously?? His record was way better than Fergie's when he arrived from Aberdeen.

Read his CV. Liverpool aquired one of the best managers in the world, and blew it big time - all because he didn't fit the supposed Liverpool mould. King Kenny, who didn't get the job when he was everyone's favourite apart from the board's, was touted for the job as Hodgson was arriving at the club. And neither the Liverpool Echo nor the fans, nor some of those in the background at the club never gave Hodgson a fair crack.

No track record? You're having a laugh!
		
Click to expand...

Major competitions won = zero 

Doing well at bottom half of the table clubs = yes 

Ferguson won a major European comp with Aberdeen - something Hodgson failed to do as well as two league titles in Scotland when they had a very strong league 

Hodgson is perfect for England - manages to qualify them then disappoint - he was shocking for us his track record pointed to him not being good enough but for a club with higher ambitions


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Major competitions won = zero 

Doing well at bottom half of the table clubs = yes 

Ferguson won a major European comp with Aberdeen - something Hodgson failed to do as well as two league titles in Scotland when they had a very strong league 

Hodgson is perfect for England - manages to qualify them then disappoint - he was shocking for us his track record pointed to him not being good enough but for a club with higher ambitions
		
Click to expand...

Started this thread for Stu as a bit of fun, however, what comes across is Phil and Stu really don't like him, I get that, not every supporter at every club likes the manager, but I really don't think Hodgson is that bad, he was beaten on penalties in the UEFA Final, got Switzerland to No3 in the World and took Fulham to a European Final, would Fergie/Jose/Wenger etc have done that, he's took England to 2 Finals, 1 was abject failure and hopefully he's learnt, give him a chance at the Euro's who knows?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Started this thread for Stu as a bit of fun, however, what comes across is Phil and *Stu really don't like him,* I get that, not every supporter at every club likes the manager, but I really don't think Hodgson is that bad, he was beaten on penalties in the UEFA Final, got Switzerland to No3 in the World and took Fulham to a European Final, would Fergie/Jose/Wenger etc have done that, he's took England to 2 Finals, 1 was abject failure and hopefully he's learnt, give him a chance at the Euro's who knows?
		
Click to expand...


Correct I don't, I'd also like to think my criticism of him at Liverpool is justified. I watched his dross he served up and listened to the rubbish he came out with, it was painful.

Like I said earlier, there was no sign of improvement anywhere from him and his tactics/team selections. Usually under a new manager you start to see things changing but under him there was nothing. A high % of match going reds actually gave him a chance, they turned on him around December that year.

He's getting paid very handsomely by the FA so if his team fails in the big competitions fans are entitled to question him.

In the 2012 Euros he deserved a "bye" but after the WC performances he should've been out on his ear. That World Cup was embarrassing, he got a new contract for failure.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Correct I don't, I'd also like to think my criticism of him at Liverpool is justified. I watched his dross he served up and listened to the rubbish he came out with, it was painful.

Like I said earlier, there was no sign of improvement anywhere from him and his tactics/team selections. Usually under a new manager you start to see things changing but under him there was nothing. A high % of match going reds actually gave him a chance, they turned on him around December that year.

He's getting paid very handsomely by the FA so if his team fails in the big competitions fans are entitled to question him.

In the 2012 Euros he deserved a "bye" but after the WC performances he should've been out on his ear. That World Cup was embarrassing, he got a new contract for failure.
		
Click to expand...

As a Blue it was great to see him take you's down the road he did, defo should've stayed&#128540; He had to go.
I think the England situation is slightly different in that you're correct the WC was embarassing, but if we'd of knee jerked and got rid of him the new one couldn't of done any better, Roy has a 100% record in qualifying, the opposition is immaterial, you can only play the teams drawn in your group, qualified with games to spare, so personally he has my 100% support and if we crash and burn, sack him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			As a Blue it was great to see him take you's down the road he did, defo should've stayed&#128540; He had to go.
I think the England situation is slightly different in that you're correct the WC was embarassing, but if we'd of knee jerked and got rid of him the new one couldn't of done any better, Roy has a 100% record in qualifying, the opposition is immaterial, you can only play the teams drawn in your group, qualified with games to spare, so personally he has my 100% support and if we crash and burn, sack him.
		
Click to expand...

Italy failed and got rid of their manager, others did too yet the FA gave him an improved contract. Madness. That WC group wasn't that hard really was it, they had the best training base they could've had, extra time to prepare etc and still failed miserably.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Italy failed and got rid of their manager, others did too yet the FA gave him an improved contract. Madness. That WC group wasn't that hard really was it, they had the best training base they could've had, extra time to prepare etc and still failed miserably.
		
Click to expand...

Italy and Uruaguay were both above us in the rankings at the time I believe?
we also were u fortunate that Suarez got such a fortunate assist. Not to mention the refs lack of fair treatment to our players. 

I expect england to be managed by an Englishmen and can't think of any better atm.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			Italy and Uruaguay were both above us in the rankings at the time I believe?
we also were u fortunate that Suarez got such a fortunate assist. Not to mention the refs lack of fair treatment to our players. 

I expect england to be managed by an Englishmen and can't think of any better atm.
		
Click to expand...

Rankings mean nothing, aren't Wales ranked 3rd in the world at the moment?

Pardew?? Curbishley/Big Sam


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2015)

https://vine.co/v/eT9nQZb1eV9


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Rankings mean nothing, aren't Wales ranked 3rd in the world at the moment?

Pardew?? Curbishley/Big Sam  

Click to expand...

None of them for me, Would you take any of them at Anfield, they wouldn't have got on any list for you's.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Italy failed and got rid of their manager, others did too yet the FA gave him an improved contract. Madness. That WC group wasn't that hard really was it, they had the best training base they could've had, extra time to prepare etc and still failed miserably.
		
Click to expand...

The Italian guy resigned after they got beat by Uruguay and in the matches against us Euros and WC they were both matches that coukd've gone either way, Uruguay were a better team than us then so was it really that much of a surprise, disappointment yes, surprise no.
But that's my point, he gets no slack when we have difficult games and no backing when he wins the ones we should, As I said before if he'd of gone after WC whoever would be in charge now couldn't of done any better.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Major competitions won = zero 

Doing well at bottom half of the table clubs = yes 

Ferguson won a major European comp with Aberdeen - something Hodgson failed to do as well as two league titles in Scotland when they had a very strong league 

Hodgson is perfect for England - manages to qualify them then disappoint - he was shocking for us his track record pointed to him not being good enough but for a club with higher ambitions
		
Click to expand...

Well and truly turned around bottom half clubs, some of which were on the point of relegation. And got various clubs into Europe. Did wonders with the Swiss.

And Fergie did achieve with Aberdeen, but in a country whose teams are no better than those in many of the smaller countries in Europe that Hodgson managed in. Scotland, a strong league back then? 5 teams mixed in with Sunday afternoon pub teams. And Fergie didn't have international management when he went to Utd, unlike Hodgson when he went to L'pool. Apart from L'pool, where he wasn't given a fair crack, where has Hodgson actually not improved a team? Can't argue one bit with what Fergie achieved down the years.

Remind me of Brenda's CV he took to L'pool...

We'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Well and truly turned around bottom half clubs, some of which were on the point of relegation. And got various clubs into Europe. Did wonders with the Swiss.

And Fergie did achieve with Aberdeen, but in a country whose teams are no better than those in many of the smaller countries in Europe that Hodgson managed in. Scotland, a strong league back then? 5 teams mixed in with Sunday afternoon pub teams. And Fergie didn't have international management when he went to Utd, unlike Hodgson when he went to L'pool. Apart from L'pool, where he wasn't given a fair crack, where has Hodgson actually not improved a team? Can't argue one bit with what Fergie achieved down the years.

Remind me of Brenda's CV he took to L'pool...

We'll just have to agree to disagree.
		
Click to expand...

Ferguson won one of the three main European Comps , Scotland at that time had teams getting into the European Cup semi finals - they were a damn sight stronger in the 80's 

Hodgson has improved teams but it's not top level teams and winning comps - it's saving teams from relegation - there is a world of difference. Also managing international teams doesn't automatically suggest doing well at top clubs - Scolari won a WC yet bombed at club football. Even with the Swiss - it's getting small teams to qualify and then nothing - it's reaching a level but then not taking the next step forward. Hodgson has managed for nearly 40 years yet has failed to win a trophy in a top league - he took over a Blackburn team recently winning the title and started them on the path to relegation. Hodgson as manager has won nothing of any standing in European Football

He is a manager who is perfect for the mid to bottom half of table teams - just like Pardew , Pulis , Allardyce - all good managers keeping teams mid table in the Prem but not good enough for the top teams 

And yes Rodgers shouldn't have been given the job as well - I didn't want him nor Hodgson or even Kenny for his second stint


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ferguson won one of the three main European Comps , Scotland at that time had teams getting into the European Cup semi finals - they were a damn sight stronger in the 80's 

Hodgson has improved teams but it's not top level teams and winning comps - it's saving teams from relegation - there is a world of difference. Also managing international teams doesn't automatically suggest doing well at top clubs - *Scolari won a WC yet bombed at club football*. Even with the Swiss - it's getting small teams to qualify and then nothing - it's reaching a level but then not taking the next step forward. Hodgson has managed for nearly 40 years yet has failed to win a trophy in a top league - he took over a Blackburn team recently winning the title and started them on the path to relegation. Hodgson as manager has won nothing of any standing in European Football

He is a manager who is perfect for the mid to bottom half of table teams - just like Pardew , Pulis , Allardyce - all good managers keeping teams mid table in the Prem but not good enough for the top teams 

And yes Rodgers shouldn't have been given the job as well - I didn't want him nor Hodgson or even Kenny for his second stint
		
Click to expand...

my opinion on hodgson is that he was more than suitable for a club that was in Liverpool position when he got the job. But, that he wasn't big enough for what the fans want Liverpool, to be. Which is understandable completely. 

Re Scolari, the blokes won 17 domestic trophies. Just didn't do well in his stint in Europe. If managers are only good if they win in Europe I'd say there's quite a few managers we may never value.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



*my opinion on hodgson is that he was more than suitable for a club that was in Liverpool position when he got the job. But, that he wasn't big enough for what the fans want Liverpool, to be. *Which is understandable completely. 

Re Scolari, the blokes won 17 domestic trophies. Just didn't do well in his stint in Europe. If managers are only good if they win in Europe I'd say there's quite a few managers we may never value.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. The uproar when Hodgson got it ahead of Saint Kenny was deafening. Outside looking in at the petty squabbling and back stabbing going on at a great club with L'pool's history was disappointing to say the least. 

As for Hodgson dragging Blackburn down!? Seriously?? He dragged them UP... They had barely avoided relegation the previous season, and had been *BOTTOM* when Ray Harford resigned - Tony Parkes took over till the end of the season. Hodgson joined during the close season and promptly got them into Europe the next 2 seasons. In the 3rd season the team was dogged by numerous injuries, and he was sacked when the club hit bottom.

After L'pool he went to West Brom. As Well as keeping West Brom in the Prem, bringing n some great signings, they beat several top teams as well as Liverpool TWICE.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Totally agree.* The uproar when Hodgson got it ahead of Saint Kenny was deafening. *Outside looking in at the petty squabbling and back stabbing going on at a great club with L'pool's history was disappointing to say the least. 

As for Hodgson dragging Blackburn down!? Seriously?? He dragged them UP... They had barely avoided relegation the previous season, and had been *BOTTOM* when Ray Harford resigned - Tony Parkes took over till the end of the season. Hodgson joined during the close season and promptly got them into Europe the next 2 seasons. In the 3rd season the team was dogged by numerous injuries, and he was sacked when the club hit bottom.

After L'pool he went to West Brom. As Well as keeping West Brom in the Prem, bringing n some great signings, they beat several top teams as well as Liverpool TWICE.
		
Click to expand...

At the time he was appointed, there was massive issues at boardroom level and the banks were definitely pulling the strings as they wanted there money back. Martin Broughton one of the city's highly regarded money men was put in charge to sell the club after Christian Purslow failed.

There was only Hodgson and Kenny that where on the list of managers and I think most fans wanted somebody we knew and  could trust as we were facing a tough time. It was, certainly for me and most people I know a case of better the devil you know.                

He did have a lot of support initially but like I've said his "style"  showed us nothing.          

The results under Kenny in that 2nd half of the season improved massively and the whole club got a massive lift.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			At the time he was appointed, there was massive issues at boardroom level and the banks were definitely pulling the strings as they wanted there money back. Martin Broughton one of the city's highly regarded money men was put in charge to sell the club after Christian Purslow failed.

There was only Hodgson and Kenny that where on the list of managers and I think most fans wanted somebody we knew and  could trust as we were facing a tough time. It was, certainly for me and most people I know a case of better the devil you know.                

He did have a lot of support initially but like I've said his "style"  showed us nothing.          

The results under Kenny in that 2nd half of the season improved massively and the whole club got a massive lift.
		
Click to expand...

As ive said earlier. I agree he wasn't a roaring success, but. As much as you say the fans were behind him. I'm not sure he ever had full support with kenny in the shadows. 

Im sure the noise levels were raised and the famous anfield atmosphere helped spur the team on with kenny in charge. 

Personally i I thought it was a little harsh that Ken never once supported Roy, it looked to me like he enjoyed him failing. He acted completely differently to how Ferguson did when in the stands with moyes in charge.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			At the time he was appointed, there was massive issues at boardroom level and the banks were definitely pulling the strings as they wanted there money back. Martin Broughton one of the city's highly regarded money men was put in charge to sell the club after Christian Purslow failed.

There was only Hodgson and Kenny that where on the list of managers and I think most fans wanted somebody we knew and  could trust as we were facing a tough time. It was, certainly for me and most people I know a case of better the devil you know.                

He did have a lot of support initially but like I've said his "style"  showed us nothing.          

The results under Kenny in that 2nd half of the season improved massively and the whole club got a massive lift.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest Stu, managing Liverpool at that time was almost a poisoned chalice even for Kenny. They weren't playing European Champion's league football then and Kenny didn't change that. At best, which understandably wasn't good enough for Liverpool with its rich recent history, they were a pale Arsenal.

Prior to then, the board's continuing squabbles with (probably) your best manager for years in Benitez ruined Liverpool for several seasons.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			As ive said earlier. I agree he wasn't a roaring success, but. As much as you say the fans were behind him. I'm not sure he ever had full support with kenny in the shadows. 

Im sure the noise levels were raised and the famous anfield atmosphere helped spur the team on with kenny in charge. 

*Personally i I thought it was a little harsh that Ken never once supported Roy, it looked to me like he enjoyed him failing. He acted completely differently to how Ferguson did when in the stands with moyes in charge*.
		
Click to expand...

That's certainly how it looked to me. Kenny, by the loudness of his silence, in effect stuck the knife in.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			To be honest Stu, *managing Liverpool at that time was almost a poisoned chalice even for Kenny.* They weren't playing European Champion's league football then and Kenny didn't change that. At best, which understandably wasn't good enough for Liverpool with its rich recent history, they were a pale Arsenal.

Prior to then, the board's continuing squabbles with (probably) your best manager for years in Benitez ruined Liverpool for several seasons.
		
Click to expand...

I agree and that's pretty much what I've been saying since 2010!! 

So you agree Hodgson at that time was the wrong appointment from the outset given the conditions he was facing?

Dalglish publicly came out and backed Hodgson himself so I can't agree he stuck the knife in. 

I just wish I could erase those 6months  he was here from my  memory!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			As ive said earlier. I agree he wasn't a roaring success, but. As much as you say the fans were behind him. I'm not sure he ever had full support with kenny in the shadows. 

Im sure the noise levels were raised and the famous anfield atmosphere helped spur the team on with kenny in charge. 

*Personally i I thought it was a little harsh that Ken never once supported Roy, it looked to me like he enjoyed him failing*. He acted completely differently to how Ferguson did when in the stands with moyes in charge.
		
Click to expand...

From my memory your wide off the mark.

Dalglish at least once publicly backed Roy and I'm certain Hodgson himself acknowledged that.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			From my memory your wide off the mark.

Dalglish at least once publicly backed Roy and I'm certain Hodgson himself acknowledged that.
		
Click to expand...

I remember him wishing him well when he first got the job. But his appearances in the crowd, and delight and chants for him whilst hodgson was in charge seemed harsh to me. 

Dont nut get me wrong, I can see why the fans wanted hidgson out. He didn't play with style. But he also didn't have 200m to spend. Much like with moves at Utd. He wasn't really backed. People raise konchesky and Poulenc who I agree are poor. But who was he meant to buy with buttons?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I remember him wishing him well when he first got the job. But his appearances in the crowd, and delight and chants for him whilst hodgson was in charge seemed harsh to me. 

Dont nut get me wrong, I can see why the fans wanted hidgson out. He didn't play with style. But he also didn't have 200m to spend. Much like with moves at Utd. He wasn't really backed. People raise konchesky and Poulenc who I agree are poor. But who was he meant to buy with buttons?
		
Click to expand...

He was employed by the club, you can't expect him to stay away . He's  a proper club  legend and is idolized, of course the fans are always going to sing his name. They still do now, i don't hear how harsh it is on Rodgers. 

A manager with over 37yrs of top international footballing experience youd expect him to be able find better players than Poulsen and Konchesky.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I agree and that's pretty much what I've been saying since 2010!! 
*
So you agree Hodgson at that time was the wrong appointment from the outset given the conditions he was facing?*

!
		
Click to expand...

No, I still think that Hodgson is a good manager, and proven as much at many clubs. I think he's worked well and got some great results out of, at times, dross. And it was up to the board to help create the right working environment for Hodgson to work in - it didn't happen. Yes, he's a dour personality and should never be put in front of a camera - part of the job but he doesn't do himself any favours. The expectation following the highs of Benitez's Champion's League performances was high, but achieving it with that board and the RBS forcing almost a firesale it was never going to happen.

Off at a tangent; what caused the financial mess?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			He was employed by the club, you can't expect him to stay away . He's  a proper club  legend and is idolized, of course the fans are always going to sing his name. They still do now, i don't hear how harsh it is on Rodgers. 

A manager with over 37yrs of top international footballing experience youd expect him to be able find better players than Poulsen and Konchesky.
		
Click to expand...

I onlynthink it was harsh that he offered support at first. When he came under fire he kept quiet. I get he's a legend, and understand the fans chanting his name. Just felt he could have done more. But, he wanted the job, so it's clear he would only support Hodgson so much. 

All managers make good and bad signings, konchesky at the time was on fringes of England squads and was a steady performer for him. Poulsen was shocking I'll agree lol


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			No, I still think that Hodgson is a good manager, and proven as much at many clubs. I think he's worked well and got some great results out of, at times, dross. And it was up to the board to help create the right working environment for Hodgson to work in - it didn't happen. Yes, he's a dour personality and should never be put in front of a camera - part of the job but he doesn't do himself any favours. The expectation following the highs of Benitez's Champion's League performances was high, but achieving it with that board and the RBS forcing almost a firesale it was never going to happen.

Off at a tangent; what caused the financial mess?
		
Click to expand...


In a nutshell 2 crafty yanks bleeding the club. They bought the club with very little of their own money and took plenty out. 

When they bought the club LFC had a debt of Â£40m but it was manageable debt. They ended up plunging it into nearly Â£350m worth of debt.

They were LBO experts apparently but it backfired. If you get the chance  read the book called "an epic swindle".

The board were more interested in selling the club rather than the results/team performance's at that time. I honestly believe Broughton and Purslow used Hodgson.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			In a nutshell 2 crafty yanks bleeding the club. They bought the club with very little of their own money and took plenty out. 

When they bought the club LFC had a debt of Â£40m but it was manageable debt. They ended up plunging it into nearly Â£350m worth of debt.

They were LBO experts apparently but it backfired. If you get the chance  read the book called "an epic swindle".
		
Click to expand...

they should of asked our experts how to do a LBO properly!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			they should of asked our experts how to do a LBO properly!
		
Click to expand...

It's disgusting how the authorities allow this to happen. Guaranteed the  glazers like hicks and gillete  have took more out of the clubs than they've put in.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I onlynthink it was harsh that he offered support at first. When he came under fire he kept quiet. I get he's a legend, and understand the fans chanting his name. Just felt he could have done more. But, he wanted the job, so it's clear he would only support Hodgson so much. 

*All managers make good and bad signings, konchesky at the time was on fringes of England squads and was a steady performer for him*. Poulsen was shocking I'll agree lol
		
Click to expand...

He made 5 signings and all 5 were shocking. Konchesky was nowhere near the england squad and even if he was he still wasn't  good enough.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I agree and that's pretty much what I've been saying since 2010!! 

So you agree Hodgson at that time was the wrong appointment from the outset given the conditions he was facing?

Dalglish publicly came out and backed Hodgson himself so I can't agree he stuck the knife in. 

I just wish I could erase those 6months  he was here from my  memory!!
		
Click to expand...

OUCH!

Do you know what, I'm going to agree with you that Hodgson was the wrong appointment. I still feel he was/is a good manager but also now feel that he wasn't in the right mould for a Liverpool manager at that time.

Whatever happened to the boot room production line you had? Appreciate with the regs nowadays they have to have coaching badges coming out of every orifice but L'pool's boot room produced some great Managers and continuity.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2015)

Hodgson is one of footballs organisers. Drills a team well, gets a good amount out of average players. His record shows he does well at modest clubs. His strengths are not at the top end, using flair players, exciting fans. A good manager but at the wrong club. A bad fit.

Liverpools financial woes, Hicks and Gillette. Blimey. Bandits of the highest order.

Hobbit - Roy Evans was the last of the boot room boys to get to the top. The problem after him was that managers came in and persuaded owners that they needed their own staff. Liverpool then joined the merry go round that other clubs have of new manager plus staff replace old manager plus staff. Big turnarounds, no continuity. A great shame, and that comes from a blue.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			OUCH!

Do you know what, I'm going to agree with you that Hodgson was the wrong appointment. I still feel he was/is a good manager but also now feel that he wasn't in the right mould for a Liverpool manager at that time.

Whatever happened to the boot room production line you had? Appreciate with the regs nowadays they have to have coaching badges coming out of every orifice but L'pool's boot room produced some great Managers and continuity.
		
Click to expand...

Hodgson is a good manager - along with the likes of Pardew , Pullis , Bruce etc - all do very good jobs but not managers that will go to the top clubs. They need trophy winning managers , guys who have managed the top teams in the big leagues and excelled in the CL 

Rafa shouldn't have been fired but when he was Hodgson shouldn't have got the job just as Kenny shouldn't have got the job 

The management within our club when Hicks was around was rotten to the core and it's ripped the club apart and lost us the best manager we have had since Bob - still haven't recovered from that and it's looking like we are going to struggle again.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hodgson is a good manager - along with the likes of Pardew , Pullis , Bruce etc - all do very good jobs but not managers that will go to the top clubs. They need trophy winning managers , guys who have managed the top teams in the big leagues and excelled in the CL 

Rafa shouldn't have been fired but when he was Hodgson shouldn't have got the job just as Kenny shouldn't have got the job 

The management within our club when Hicks was around was rotten to the core and it's ripped the club apart and lost us the best manager we have had since Bob - still haven't recovered from that and it's looking like we are going to struggle again.
		
Click to expand...

Hodgson was a trophy winning manager, and a title winning manager, at many clubs. He took many clubs into Europe for their first time. And he turned around many ailing clubs. His managerial record of achievement goes back 40 years to the mid 70's. He's way better than Pardew, Pullis and Bruce. What would he have done at a decent premiership club we'll never know. But what he does have from his time in Europe is a knowledge of European football.

Wiki him and see how many clubs he achieved firsts with. First time to win a cup, first time in Europe, highest league position. And then have a look at some of the firsts with England, including beating several teams for the first time in donkey's years... not bad with England when you think about the transition from the great underachieving golden team that included the like of Gerrard and Lampard. And on the best run since the Venables era.

I don't like the style of football he promotes but it gets results. Equating him with the Pardews of this world does him an injustice, he's way better.

So who should have got the job after Benitez?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Hodgson was a trophy winning manager, and a title winning manager, at many clubs. He took many clubs into Europe for their first time. And he turned around many ailing clubs. His managerial record of achievement goes back 40 years to the mid 70's. He's way better than Pardew, Pullis and Bruce. What would he have done at a decent premiership club we'll never know. But what he does have from his time in Europe is a knowledge of European football.

Wiki him and see how many clubs he achieved firsts with. First time to win a cup, first time in Europe, highest league position. And then have a look at some of the firsts with England, including beating several teams for the first time in donkey's years... not bad with England when you think about the transition from the great underachieving golden team that included the like of Gerrard and Lampard. And on the best run since the Venables era.

I don't like the style of football he promotes but it gets results. Equating him with the Pardews of this world does him an injustice, he's way better.
*
So who should have got the job after Benitez?*

Click to expand...

Without sounding like a stuck record, no quality manager would've touched us due to the mess we were in. Kenny was the only man that should've had it until we were sold then it was up to the new owners. 

Kennys 5 months in charge earned him another season, though in hindsight he should've been spewed. The new owners had a chance tosay thanks but no thanks we're looking long-term for a top manager and I think majority of proper fans would've accepted that but they never.

Don't forget it was Rafa who exposed those 2 charlatans, he could've easily kept his mouth shut and had a feed from the trough, like others at other clubs have done.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Hodgson was a trophy winning manager, and a title winning manager, at many clubs. He took many clubs into Europe for their first time. And he turned around many ailing clubs. His managerial record of achievement goes back 40 years to the mid 70's. He's way better than Pardew, Pullis and Bruce. What would he have done at a decent premiership club we'll never know. But what he does have from his time in Europe is a knowledge of European football.

Wiki him and see how many clubs he achieved firsts with. First time to win a cup, first time in Europe, highest league position. And then have a look at some of the firsts with England, including beating several teams for the first time in donkey's years... not bad with England when you think about the transition from the great underachieving golden team that included the like of Gerrard and Lampard. And on the best run since the Venables era.

I don't like the style of football he promotes but it gets results. Equating him with the Pardews of this world does him an injustice, he's way better.

So who should have got the job after Benitez?
		
Click to expand...

But it's trophies at the smaller leagues - the Scandanavian league isn't a top league - it's not winning trophies at the top level IMO - he has done no better in England than the Pardews etc of the League. There is a world of difference between challenging for Prem Leagues and CLs 

Name one major trophy he has won - answer is none and that's why he wouldn't be touched by a top club. 

As for who should have got the job after Rafa - I don't know but I do know it shouldn't have been Hodgson


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But it's trophies at the smaller leagues - the Scandanavian league isn't a top league - it's not winning trophies at the top level IMO - he has done no better in England than the Pardews etc of the League. There is a world of difference between challenging for Prem Leagues and CLs 

Name one major trophy he has won - answer is none and that's why he wouldn't be touched by a top club. 

As for who should have got the job after Rafa - I don't know but I do know it shouldn't have been Hodgson
		
Click to expand...

What has Brenda won again??
Oh yeah The Championship play off final. 
It wasn't so long ago that you were telling us all how good he was.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But it's trophies at the smaller leagues - the Scandanavian league isn't a top league - it's not winning trophies at the top level IMO - he has done no better in England than the Pardews etc of the League. There is a world of difference between challenging for Prem Leagues and CLs 

Name one major trophy he has won - answer is none and that's why he wouldn't be touched by a top club. 

As for who should have got the job after Rafa - I don't know but I do know it shouldn't have been Hodgson
		
Click to expand...

And how many times did those teams he managed qualify for European competitions and go on to beat the likes of Celtic and Real Madrid?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			And how many times did those teams he managed qualify for European competitions and go on to beat the likes of Celtic and Real Madrid?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know but I also don't know what trophy they get for that ? But beating Celtic or Madrid in the odd game doesn't make him one of the worlds best managers


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			OUCH!

Do you know what, I'm going to agree with you that Hodgson was the wrong appointment. I still feel he was/is a good manager but also now feel that he wasn't in the right mould for a Liverpool manager at that time.

*What happened to the boot room production line you had? Appreciate with the regs nowadays they have to have coaching badges coming out of every orifice but L'pool's boot room produced some great Managers and continuity*.
		
Click to expand...

The French revolution from Houllier and co scrapped the "boot room" but I think it had to as football was changing.

I'm glad you've seeen sense and you're agreeing with me on Hodgson  :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't know but I also don't know what trophy they get for that ? But beating Celtic or Madrid in the odd game doesn't make him one of the worlds best managers
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, at last!!!! 

You don't know. I rest my case m'lord. The witness doesn't know...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Major lol!

Seriously, Google him. 

Have a look who he's managed and what they achieved whilst he was in charge. What position was Inter in when he took over, and what did he achieve with them? What position was Blackburn in and where did they finish? What did he achieve at Fulham? Copenhagen and Udinese? What did he achieve with Switzerland? And the best record with England since Venables??

Granted, he's as dour and as exciting to listen to as a wet dish cloth, but no track record?!? Seriously?? His record was way better than Fergie's when he arrived from Aberdeen.

Read his CV. Liverpool aquired one of the best managers in the world, and blew it big time - all because he didn't fit the supposed Liverpool mould. King Kenny, who didn't get the job when he was everyone's favourite apart from the board's, was touted for the job as Hodgson was arriving at the club. And neither the Liverpool Echo nor the fans, nor some of those in the background at the club never gave Hodgson a fair crack.

No track record? You're having a laugh!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Bri, but "one of the world's best managers" - your having a laugh.

Outside of Inter who I think had gone through a lean period, the world's best managers at some point  manage Real, Barca, Bayern, AC or even a few others to sustained success, or take slightly lesser or even "unfashionable" clubs to large success. Read Clough at Derby and Forest, Revie at Leeds, Rafa at Athletico, Ferguson at Aberdeen (and United).

Very good at taking less pressured sides to a modicum of success in lesser leagues, thats it.

Check out his leaving at Blackburn again and what he'd done with a team who had won the league only a year or so before.

Roy and anyone could maybe be successful with Â£200 million,but with what he had he made us worse.

Granted he wasn't backed greatly by the previous yanks, but with the signings he had lined up to go with Konchesky, Poulsen etc we were going to get even worse. Huth and Carlton Cole with them two - ye gods.

You can say "give them more time" for any manager, at any club.

Again, no-one has given me any redeeming factors for his time at Liverpool. Not one. 

Can you?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Hodgson was a trophy winning manager, and a title winning manager, at many clubs. He took many clubs into Europe for their first time. And he turned around many ailing clubs. His managerial record of achievement goes back 40 years to the mid 70's. He's way better than Pardew, Pullis and Bruce. What would he have done at a decent premiership club we'll never know. But what he does have from his time in Europe is a knowledge of European football.

Wiki him and see how many clubs he achieved firsts with. First time to win a cup, first time in Europe, highest league position. And then have a look at some of the firsts with England, including beating several teams for the first time in donkey's years... not bad with England when you think about the transition from the great underachieving golden team that included the like of Gerrard and Lampard. And on the best run since the Venables era.

I don't like the style of football he promotes but it gets results. Equating him with the Pardews of this world does him an injustice, he's way better.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all the above.

I think one acid test of the "attractiveness" of Roy would be if you asked Real, Barca, Bayern, Man U, Chelsea, City, Arsenal, AC and Inter fans if you would want the world class Roy Hodgson to be your next manager, I doubt more than 1% would want him.

However, ask Watford, Norwich, Leicester, Birmingham, and Derby fans you would probably get a 50-70% vote, if they were in a bind at the time (not necessarily currently).:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry Bri, but "one of the world's best managers" - your having a laugh.

Outside of Inter who I think had gone through a lean period, the world's best managers at some point  manage Real, Barca, Bayern, AC or even a few others to sustained success, or take slightly lesser or even "unfashionable" clubs to large success. Read Clough at Derby and Forest, Revie at Leeds, Rafa at Athletico, Ferguson at Aberdeen (and United).

Very good at taking less pressured sides to a modicum of success in lesser leagues, thats it.

Check out his leaving at Blackburn again and what he'd done with a team who had won the league only a year or so before.

Roy and anyone could maybe be successful with Â£200 million,but with what he had he made us worse.

Granted he wasn't backed greatly by the previous yanks, but with the signings he had lined up to go with Konchesky, Poulsen etc we were going to get even worse. Huth and Carlton Cole with them two - ye gods.

You can say "give them more time" for any manager, at any club.

Again, no-one has given me any redeeming factors for his time at Liverpool. Not one. 

Can you?
		
Click to expand...

How come you's never mention mierelles or Suarez who signed 3 weeks after you sacked him and Liverpool admitted Hodgson writing the report after scouting him, with others, 
If he'd of got the rest of the season with them signings, who knows?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			How come you's never mention mierelles or Suarez who signed 3 weeks after you sacked him and Liverpool admitted Hodgson writing the report after scouting him, with others, 
If he'd of got the rest of the season with them signings, who knows?
		
Click to expand...

Suarez was scouted way before Hodgson arrived - Rafa was looking at him to partner him alongside Torres. Suarez arriving at the club hah nothing to do with Hodgson. Merieles
Was played out of position by Hodgson and when Kenny took over Merieles went on a great run of form


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Agree with all the above.

I think one acid test of the "attractiveness" of Roy would be if you asked Real, Barca, Bayern, Man U, Chelsea, City, Arsenal, AC and Inter fans if you would want the world class Roy Hodgson to be your next manager, I doubt more than 1% would want him.

However, ask Watford, Norwich, Leicester, Birmingham, and Derby fans you would probably get a 50-70% vote, if they were in a bind at the time (not necessarily currently).:thup:
		
Click to expand...

TBH Pete, I wouldn't want him at the Boro. Defensively, he's well organised but his style is very similar to Jack Charlton's Boro side of the mid/late 70's. Too many boring draws and 1-0 wins. A lot of long ball punts to turn defenders. I'd rather finish on the same points with spectacular 4 nils with the odd loss.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Suarez was scouted way before Hodgson arrived - Rafa was looking at him to partner him alongside Torres. Suarez arriving at the club hah nothing to do with Hodgson. Merieles
Was played out of position by Hodgson and when Kenny took over Merieles went on a great run of form
		
Click to expand...

Again the consistent message that he did everything wrong and no credit for anything, the idea that he could of done anything anywhere near decent is simply a no goer to you's
It's documented him and Daglish saw Suarez together and the report he wrote on Suarez was used by comoli to convince the new owners to buy him, 
No mention of mierelles till i did, all we got was konchesky, then no credit for hodgson buying him as he played him out of position......


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			TBH Pete, *I wouldn't want him at the Boro*. Defensively, he's well organised but his style is very similar to Jack Charlton's Boro side of the mid/late 70's. Too many boring draws and 1-0 wins. A lot of long ball punts to turn defenders. I'd rather finish on the same points with spectacular 4 nils with the odd loss.
		
Click to expand...

You've been saying he's an excellent manager for the last 24hrs :rofl: now you're saying he's not good enough for boro


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Again the consistent message that he did everything wrong and no credit for anything, the idea that he could of done anything anywhere near decent is simply a no goer to you's
It's documented him and Daglish saw Suarez together and the report he wrote on Suarez was used by comoli to convince the new owners to buy him, 
No mention of mierelles till i did, all we got was konchesky, then no credit for hodgson buying him as he played him out of position......
		
Click to expand...

Suarez had been scouted for ages way before Hodgson arrived , Rafa wanted him but there were concerns in regards discipline . The same scouts were gave the same dossier when Comolli arrived but Comolli already had his eye on Suarez because of his ban wasn't being touched by others clubs. No idea where it's documented in regards Hodgson compiling some report but that won't be what the scouting team will tell you - it was all done previously and Comolli knew about him - nothing to do with Hodgson 

He doesn't get credit for anything because he didn't do anything positive for the club. Even Merieles wasn't exactly anything to write home about. Hodgson did nothing positive for the club and was rightly sacked


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			You've been saying he's an excellent manager for the last 24hrs :rofl: now you're saying he's not good enough for boro 

Click to expand...

Brilliant isn't it. I've even got Phil admitting he doesn't know, post #89. Too easy sometimes...:clap:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Brilliant isn't it. I've even got Phil admitting he doesn't know, post #89. Too easy sometimes...:clap:
		
Click to expand...

You tinker


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Again the consistent message that he did everything wrong and no credit for anything, the idea that he could of done anything anywhere near decent is simply a no goer to you's
It's documented him and Daglish saw Suarez together and the report he wrote on Suarez was used by comoli to convince the new owners to buy him, 
No mention of mierelles till i did, all we got was konchesky, then no credit for hodgson buying him as he played him out of position......
		
Click to expand...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...s-Luis-Suarez-doesnt-return-to-haunt-him.html

Have a quick read of this article and tell me it was only down to Mr Hodgson's "glowing" report.

Mierelles was average at  best.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...s-Luis-Suarez-doesnt-return-to-haunt-him.html

Have a quick read of this article and tell me it was only down to Mr Hodgson's "glowing" report.

Mierelles was average at  best.
		
Click to expand...

Never said it was only that, I also stated he and Kenny saw him, which that article mentions and mierelles, like I said before it was only us blues that thought he should stay and my point was the selective memories of some of the good he tried to do and what if he'd of got the season and the money.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ferguson won one of the three main European Comps , Scotland at that time had teams getting into the European Cup semi finals - they were a damn sight stronger in the 80's 

Hodgson has improved teams but it's not top level teams and winning comps - it's saving teams from relegation - there is a world of difference. Also managing international teams doesn't automatically suggest doing well at top clubs - Scolari won a WC yet bombed at club football. Even with the Swiss - it's getting small teams to qualify and then nothing - it's reaching a level but then not taking the next step forward. Hodgson has managed for nearly 40 years yet has failed to win a trophy in a top league - he took over a Blackburn team recently winning the title and started them on the path to relegation. Hodgson as manager has won nothing of any standing in European Football

He is a manager who is perfect for the mid to bottom half of table teams - just like Pardew , Pulis , Allardyce - all good managers keeping teams mid table in the Prem but not good enough for the top teams 

And yes Rodgers shouldn't have been given the job as well - I didn't want him nor Hodgson or even Kenny for his second stint
		
Click to expand...

Yet he got Milan to a Uefa cup final so has done it with the bigger clubs as well. He would have worked well for Liverpool had the fans and the board not been so impatient and like or loathe him he's getting England to play with more consistency. I accept they bombed in Brazil although had chances especially against Italy but he's got them to another major finals. Have a *proper* look at his achievements and they are still fairly decent by most managerial standards. He's also worked in a technical role for FIFA so clearly has  some degree of respect from his peers and the governing body. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Hodgson


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Never said it was only that, I also stated he and Kenny saw him, which that article mentions and mierelles, like I said before it was only us blues that thought he should stay and my point was the selective memories of some of the good he tried to do and what if he'd of got the season and the money.
		
Click to expand...

I've told you how I've tried to forget him being here :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I've told you how I've tried to forget him being here :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe it's got over 100 posts, only started it to get you going&#128515;


----------



## c1973 (Sep 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yet he got Milan to a Uefa cup final so has done it with the bigger clubs as well. He would have worked well for Liverpool had the fans and the board not been so impatient and like or loathe him he's getting England to play with more consistency. I accept they bombed in Brazil although had chances especially against Italy but he's got them to another major finals. Have a *proper* look at his achievements and they are still fairly decent by most managerial standards. He's also worked in a technical role for FIFA so clearly has  some degree of respect from his peers and the governing body. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Hodgson

Click to expand...

He's managed a few clubs. 

Never realised he managed NeuchÃ¢tel Xamax in 91-92...........for some reason that teams name rings a bell from that era.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I can't believe it's got over 100 posts, only started it to get you going&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Haha I know, I kept saying to myself "that's it now I've finished talking about him" but kept coming back for more!!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha I know, I kept saying to myself "that's it now I've finished talking about him" but kept coming back for more!!
		
Click to expand...

Just keep repeating "Roy was hard done by, we owe Roy..." C'mon Stu, you know you can do it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Just keep repeating "Roy was hard done by, we owe Roy..." C'mon Stu, you know you can do it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you Brian, maybe Stu can dream about Roy coming back to Anfield in the future.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm with you Brian, maybe Stu can dream about Roy coming back to Anfield in the future.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent suggestion! Maybe Stu could start a "bring back Roy" campaign.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Excellent suggestion! Maybe Stu could start a "bring back Roy" campaign.
		
Click to expand...

He could begin with a "Lets bring Roy Hodgson Back to Liverpool FC" thread on here and hope it goes viral, maybe we could help&#128515;


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			He could begin with a "Lets bring Roy Hodgson Back to Liverpool FC" thread on here and hope it goes viral, maybe we could help&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Maybe post up a picture of himself in a ra-ra skirt and pom-poms leading the chant!!








Think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

Where's that REPORT button.....:rant:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe post up a picture of himself in a ra-ra skirt and pom-poms leading the chant!!








*Think I'm going to be sick.*

Click to expand...



I'm glad :ears:

Anyway I look very fetching in a ra ra skirt


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm glad :ears:

Anyway I look very fetching in a ra ra skirt

Click to expand...

Just not as fetching as Roy did in a Liverpool shirt&#128515;


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Just not as fetching as Roy did in a Liverpool shirt&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Where's that ignore button.....:rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2015)

My dad used to scout for a couple of football teams. Unless things have changed massively, and I accept that some idiot managers buy blindly from dvd's now, before a manager gets anywhere near a player the regional scout will have checked them out many times. The head scout then comes along and watches the player along with the local scout. This will happen for a few matches. If they both agree that the player is a goer then the manager or now, director of football will get involved. The manager is the last in a chain of people to check and approve the player. 

Players are not discovered. All clubs know who the decent players are. It is a matter of who takes the gamble, if it is a gamble of course. In the case of Suarez his goalscoring abilities were never questioned and were known throughout Europe. The issue was temperament which was why other big teams left him alone. Of course, the temperament is still an issue but his goalscoring is now deemed worthy of a bite or two.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 8, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My dad used to scout for a couple of football teams. Unless things have changed massively, and I accept that some idiot managers buy blindly from dvd's now, before a manager gets anywhere near a player the regional scout will have checked them out many times. The head scout then comes along and watches the player along with the local scout. This will happen for a few matches. If they both agree that the player is a goer then the manager or now, director of football will get involved. The manager is the last in a chain of people to check and approve the player. 

Players are not discovered. All clubs know who the decent players are. It is a matter of who takes the gamble, if it is a gamble of course. In the case of Suarez his goalscoring abilities were never questioned and were known throughout Europe. The issue was temperament which was why other big teams left him alone. Of course, the temperament is still an issue but his goalscoring is now deemed worthy of a bite or two.
		
Click to expand...

And the credit goes to Roy Hodgson for getting Liverpool to recognise that and take the chance, which ultimately backfired on them when he embarrassed King Kenny and then the club with his grotesque behaviour.:whoo:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2015)

Or the credit goes to the MD or Chairman who approved the request and signed the cheque. Other managers may have requested their clubs bid for Suarez but the Chairman says no thanks due to the behaviour issues and the impact it would have on the image of the club. For the sake of this thread and the desire to prod and poke all LFC fans however then clearly this instance was down to Roy and Roy alone.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 8, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Or the credit goes to the MD or Chairman who approved the request and signed the cheque. Other managers may have requested their clubs bid for Suarez but the Chairman says no thanks due to the behaviour issues and the impact it would have on the image of the club. For the sake of this thread and the desire to prod and poke all LFC fans however then clearly this instance was down to Roy and Roy alone.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, without Roy there would've been no Louis:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			And the credit goes to Roy Hodgson for getting Liverpool to recognise that and take the chance, *which ultimately backfired on them when he embarrassed King Kenny and then the club with his grotesque behaviour.*:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Hodgson's fault. No?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 8, 2015)

I would say yes, it's young Philip who said Suarez signing had nothing to do with Golden Roy, you Liverpool fans can't agree with each other&#128540;


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 8, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I would say yes, it's young Philip who said Suarez signing had nothing to do with Golden Roy, you Liverpool fans can't agree with each other&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Have you still got him tugging on the float?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Have you still got him tugging on the float?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's just the mention of Roy, will be pretty embarrassing for Liverpool when he proves to be England's greatest manager since Sir Alf!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I would say yes, it's young Philip who said Suarez signing had nothing to do with Golden Roy, you Liverpool fans can't agree with each other&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

That's sound I can add that to my list of things to blame Roy for :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2015)

Tonight is showing exactly the manager Hodgson is - team already qualified and yet the team is set up not to lose 

You are at home and bring on Barkley a naturally attacking midfielder and get him to sit - dour dour sour


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tonight is showing exactly the manager Hodgson is - team already qualified and yet the team is set up not to lose 

You are at home and bring on Barkley a naturally attacking midfielder and get him to sit - dour dour sour
		
Click to expand...

Tactical substitution of the highest class....Harry Kane, Roy knows what he's doing, genius, pure genius&#128515;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tonight is showing exactly the manager Hodgson is - team already qualified and yet the team is set up not to lose 



You are at home and bring on Barkley a naturally attacking midfielder and get him to sit - dour dour sour
		
Click to expand...

Totally predictable criticism of Hodgson again

But the Swiss are hardly looking to get a win either and a set up to play on the break. Kane has broken the deadlock and so we'll see if they have an ounce of attacking intent. Why would any manager put a side out with a gun ho attitude. Losing Delph in the first minute isn't going to help


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Totally predictable criticism of Hodgson again

But the Swiss are hardly looking to get a win either and a set up to play on the break. Kane has broken the deadlock and so we'll see if they have an ounce of attacking intent. Why would any manager put a side out with a gun ho attitude. Losing Delph in the first minute isn't going to help
		
Click to expand...

Unlike your predictable criticism of Delc, kettle/pot?&#128540;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Unlike your predictable criticism of Delc, kettle/pot?&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

I just feel Delc wants to tear up the rule book and make game a sterile game with bigger holes, different rules and with the intent on scoring well and playing quickly and that he's not even open to the idea that the majority may be against his idea (bigger holes at least). Similarly, LP has made no secret of his hatred of Hodgson but *in my opinion only* these are blinkering him from seeing that perhaps historically and now with England he's perhaps a better manager than he (and others) are giving him credit for.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Tactical substitution of the highest class....Harry Kane, Roy knows what he's doing, genius, pure genius&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

I prefer to use the word that sounds like genuis 

You would think though that we qualification sealed that you would like to put a marker down and show intent - having attacker mids sitting and just looking to be solid and not concede and look to sneak a goal ?! It's just poor tactics that will get the team qualified but in the big tournaments it doesn't get the team out of the group stage aka Brazil.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I prefer to use the word that sounds like genuis 

You would think though that we qualification sealed that you would like to put a marker down and show intent - having attacker mids sitting and just looking to be solid and not concede and look to sneak a goal ?! It's just poor tactics that will get the team qualified but in the big tournaments it doesn't get the team out of the group stage aka Brazil.
		
Click to expand...

Brazil was embarassing but we'll be ok at the Euros&#128515;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I just feel Delc wants to tear up the rule book and make game a sterile game with bigger holes, different rules and with the intent on scoring well and playing quickly and that he's not even open to the idea that the majority may be against his idea (bigger holes at least). Similarly, LP has made no secret of his hatred of Hodgson but *in my opinion only* these are blinkering him from seeing that perhaps historically and now with England he's perhaps a better manager than he (and others) are giving him credit for.
		
Click to expand...

We know he doesn't like him and this thread is about him, so no difference in Phil on this thread and you Delc's, neither of them will change their mind, In My Opinion&#128515;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Brazil was embarassing but we'll be ok at the Euros&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

A tenner for H4H that England won't get past the first KO at best :thup:

England will do no better as the tactics will be the same as Brazil and the Euros before that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Brazil was embarassing but we'll be ok at the Euros&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Lots of factors in Brazil. Very tough group with two decent sides in Uruguay and Italy as well as the humidity. We could/should have got a point against Italy and were outplayed mostly by Uruguay and so the last game was a dead rubber. We were poor but how much of that was press hype and expectation? I would expect to see a better performance in the Euros. This is a progressive and younger looking side now


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A tenner for H4H that England won't get past the first KO at best :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely&#128515;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lots of factors in Brazil. Very tough group with two decent sides in Uruguay and Italy as well as the humidity. We could/should have got a point against Italy and were outplayed mostly by Uruguay and so the last game was a dead rubber. We were poor but how much of that was press hype and expectation? I would expect to see a better performance in the Euros. This is a progressive and younger looking side now
		
Click to expand...

Think the press had little to do with issues in Brazil, as soon as the draw was made it was called the group of death, I don't mind losing if we try, it was the lack of effort that was frustrating.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Think the press had little to do with issues in Brazil, as soon as the draw was made it was called the group of death, I don't mind losing if we try, it was the lack of effort that was frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

Think the effort was there against Italy, we just made some silly mistakes and we were beaten by a Uruguyan side who who familiar with the conditions and coped better as well as played better. No comment on the Costa Rica game. We were rubbish


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 9, 2015)

Roy getting the results with England.  Its just not good enough.   maybe he should do a Wenger and not worry about results or defending or any of that malarkey. 


God it was awful to watch.  :cheers:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I prefer to use the word that sounds like genuis 

You would think though that we qualification sealed that you would like to put a marker down and show intent - having attacker mids sitting and just looking to be solid and not concede and look to sneak a goal ?! It's just poor tactics that will get the team qualified but in the big tournaments it doesn't get the team out of the group stage aka Brazil.
		
Click to expand...

England Played 8, Won 8
Scored 26
Conceded 3

And yet you still feel the the need to criticise. 
Maybe he wanted to keep the winning mentality. 

i suspect you'd have preferred us to come out all guns & lose.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



*Think the press had little to do with issues in Brazil, *as soon as the draw was made it was called the group of death, I don't mind losing if we try, it was the lack of effort that was frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

The expectations of the the England side have been lowered massively compared to what  was expected from previous managers. He's had a free ride off the press.

Judging Hodgson on his England career to date, his qualifying campaigns have been good but let's not forget the opponents couldn't  have been easier. Every man and his dog would expect to qualify with that squad of players.

The two  tournament campaigns though have been very poor.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 9, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			The expectations of the the England side have been lowered massively compared to what  was expected from previous managers. He's had a free ride off the press.

Judging Hodgson on his England career to date, his qualifying campaigns have been good but let's not forget the opponents couldn't  have been easier. Every man and his dog would expect to qualify with that squad of players.

*The two  tournament campaigns though have been very poor.*

Click to expand...

How dare he qualify! Played 8, won 8 scored 23 - terrible! 

If England hadn't qualified that would be better??


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 9, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			How dare he qualify! Played 8, won 8 scored 23 - terrible! 

If England hadn't qualified that would be better??
		
Click to expand...

Come in bri you're better than this.

Nobody can say both tournament performances have been acceptable. Putting my dislike of him aside that's a fair criticism.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 9, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Come in bri you're better than this.

Nobody can say both tournament performances have been acceptable. Putting my dislike of him aside that's a fair criticism.
		
Click to expand...

I'll accept Brazil mate, but we'd already qualified for the other one and he came in at short notice, and he can only beat the teams he is given and because we've failed for years and years the press have given him an easy ride or accepted that we just "aint all that" still not Roy's fault.

Maybe it was Roys fault we had a recession or he shot Kennedy


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I'll accept Brazil mate, but we'd already qualified for the other one and he came in at short notice, and he can only beat the teams he is given and because we've failed for years and years the press have given him an easy ride or accepted that we just "aint all that" still not Roy's fault.

*Maybe it was Roys fault we had a recession or he shot Kennedy *

Click to expand...


I think you could be onto something here.....


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 9, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Come in bri you're better than this.

Nobody can say both tournament performances have been acceptable. Putting my dislike of him aside that's a fair criticism.
		
Click to expand...

The WC qualification achieved what it set out to achieve, i.e. qualification. Italy were going through turmoil pre-tournament, and we couldn't beat a rubbish Italy team - maybe a little unlucky but we were rubbish. Uruguay hit us beautifully on the break, and exposed our lack of pace in midfield - a tournament too many for Gerrard. Costa Rica game was a dead rubber and isn't relevant to in terms of what we should or shouldn't have done/do.

European qualification has been achieved with a relatively young squad - a plus. But we do look cumbersome. Sterling still runs up cul-de-sacs and loses the ball too easily - he's definitely not an OxChamberlin and at best is a squad player. Best bit of business L'pool have done for years getting rid of him. Yes he'll win the odd game but when a team moves forward, hoping for a pass from him they get exposed when he loses it so easily. He needs a good fullback behind him who stays behind him.

What will the current England team look like against top teams in the finals? They need a decent stopper in midfield, a la Scholes, or they'll get tortured. They need someone who can split a good team open with a telling pass - the Ox looks like he's coming on well. And they need a good striker - it may be a finals too soon for Kane, but he's definitely worth a punt. And it may be Rooney's last finals if he doesn't improve, or get some decent service - he looked almost nondescript last night.

As for the back four. Fullbacks I'm not worried about but they still haven't replaced Terry, and Cahill looks weak with the Jag next to him. Both are only average together.

Where will we finish in the Euro finals? Going out in the qtrs would be wonderful, but I feel getting past the group stages might be a stretch.


----------



## Backache (Sep 9, 2015)

Thought Hodgson was probably the best manager Liverpool had since Paisley and the board were very unkind too him. Yook over a team devestated by sales who had crashed the year before under the Spanish Waiter and would probably have won the title within a couple of years if the board had not panicked. Shame for the fans.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2015)

Backache said:



			Thought Hodgson was probably the best manager Liverpool had since Paisley and the board were very unkind too him. Yook over a team devestated by sales who had crashed the year before under the Spanish Waiter and would probably have won the title within a couple of years if the board had not panicked. Shame for the fans.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 9, 2015)

Backache said:



			Thought Hodgson was probably the best manager Liverpool had since Paisley and the board were very unkind too him. Yook over a team devestated by sales who had crashed the year before under the Spanish Waiter and would probably have won the title within a couple of years if the board had not panicked. Shame for the fans.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with a single word of that:whoo::clap:


----------



## Fish (Sep 9, 2015)

Backache said:



			Thought Hodgson was probably the best manager Liverpool DESERVED since Paisley and the board were very unkind too him. Yook over a team devestated by sales who had crashed the year before under the Spanish Waiter and would probably have won the title within a couple of years if the board had not panicked. Shame for the fans.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you


----------



## evahakool (Sep 9, 2015)

Whilst Hodgson has qualified out of this group with ease it should be noted it was a very easy group and Switzerland gave us plenty of problems last night, it was a awfull performance especially in the first half.

It looks good when you look at the final table for this group,but so did the last quilfiers before Brazil, the real test is when you come up against better teams and IMO Hodgson was out of his depth both tacticly and with team selections.

Hodgson has never won anything of real note in the top level in his long career and should of been sacked after the Brazil, if you look at last nights game against a well organised but average side where there were so many square and backward passing and a defence that looked vulnerable at times with no attacking flair it doesn't fill me with any confidence for the Euros.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 9, 2015)

evahakool said:



			Whilst Hodgson has qualified out of this group with ease it should be noted it was a very easy group and Switzerland gave us plenty of problems last night, it was a awfull performance especially in the first half.

It looks good when you look at the final table for this group,but so did the last quilfiers before Brazil, the real test is when you come up against better teams and IMO Hodgson was out of his depth both tacticly and with team selections.

Hodgson has never won anything of real note in the top level in his long career and should of been sacked after the Brazil, if you look at last nights game against a well organised but average side where there were so many square and backward passing and a defence that looked vulnerable at times with no attacking flair it doesn't fill me with any confidence for the Euros.
		
Click to expand...

Hodgson wasn't happy with the performance, played badly and still won, Brazil was a blip, if we crash out at Euros he should be sacked, We can only beat the teams in our group and we'll see how he does against bigger teams.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 9, 2015)

evahakool said:



			Whilst Hodgson has qualified out of this group with ease it should be noted it was a very easy group and Switzerland gave us plenty of problems last night, it was a awfull performance especially in the first half.

It looks good when you look at the final table for this group,but so did the last quilfiers before Brazil, the real test is when you come up against better teams and IMO Hodgson was out of his depth both tacticly and with team selections.

Hodgson has never won anything of real note in the top level in his long career and should of been sacked after the Brazil, if you look at last nights game against a well organised but average side where there were so many square and backward passing and a defence that looked vulnerable at times with no attacking flair it doesn't fill me with any confidence for the Euros.
		
Click to expand...

You can't say that,  he's on the Fifa technical committee and he's won trophies in Denmark, league cup in Italy, took Switzerland to 3rd in world football  :blah: :blah::blah:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 9, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			You can't say that,  he's on the Fifa technical committee and he's won trophies in Denmark, league cup in Italy, took Switzerland to 3rd in world football, managed Liverpool (they've won it 5 times you know)  :blah: :blah::blah:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed it for you:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Hodgson wasn't happy with the performance, played badly and still won, *Brazil was a blip*, if we crash out at Euros he should be sacked, We can only beat the teams in our group and we'll see how he does against bigger teams.
		
Click to expand...

It was embarrassing that's for sure.

Don't forget, they couldn't have had a better preparation than they had, no mad expectations  of winning it,extra time with his players, even the bookies were offering 25/1!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2015)

evahakool said:



			Whilst Hodgson has qualified out of this group with ease it should be noted it was a very easy group and Switzerland gave us plenty of problems last night, it was a awfull performance especially in the first half.

It looks good when you look at the final table for this group,but so did the last quilfiers before Brazil, the real test is when you come up against better teams and IMO Hodgson was out of his depth both tacticly and with team selections.

Hodgson has never won anything of real note in the top level in his long career and should of been sacked after the Brazil, if you look at last nights game against a well organised but average side where there were so many square and backward passing and a defence that looked vulnerable at times with no attacking flair it doesn't fill me with any confidence for the Euros.
		
Click to expand...

Good summary :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 9, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			It was embarrassing that's for sure.

Don't forget, they couldn't have had a better preparation than they had, no mad expectations  of winning it,extra time with his players, even the bookies were offering 25/1!
		
Click to expand...

Come on Stu, leave it, leave it, we know you can do it, repeat after me

I must ignore Roy Hodgson thread.
I must ignore Roy Hodgson thread.
I must ignore Roy Hodgson thread.

:whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Come on Stu, leave it, leave it, we know you can do it, repeat after me

I must ignore Roy Hodgson thread.
I must ignore Roy Hodgson thread.
I must ignore Roy Hodgson thread.

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## evahakool (Sep 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Hodgson wasn't happy with the performance, played badly and still won, Brazil was a blip, if we crash out at Euros he should be sacked, We can only beat the teams in our group and we'll see how he does against bigger teams.
		
Click to expand...


Brazil was a blip well that's one way of putting it

I don't take the view of we have quilified well and should get behind the manager and team, I think it's two years wasted with Hodgson in charge, you only have to look at last nights performance to see nothing of note has changed since Brazil,while it's good to see more young players coming into the side I fear it's going to be another disappointing euros.

I would have liked to see Hoddle given another chance directly after Brazil as I think he would have had a better chance of getting the young players playing with more freedom and he would have a much better grasp of modern day football.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2015)

It's now or never though surely. We've got rid of the old hands (Lampard, Gerrard etc) and there are a lot of young players who are knocking on the door and should be hungry to do it on a big stage. We were poor last night and Hodgson acknowledged that but we still won. What else can you do? If we do under perform next year, I agree that his time may have passed and we should look to move on from Hodgson but who, in all honesty would want what is after all a rather poisoned chalice these days and will they have time to make the role and the side their own in the midst of a WC qualifying campaign


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 9, 2015)

evahakool said:



			Brazil was a blip well that's one way of putting it

I don't take the view of we have quilified well and should get behind the manager and team, I think it's two years wasted with Hodgson in charge, you only have to look at last nights performance to see nothing of note has changed since Brazil,while it's good to see more young players coming into the side I fear it's going to be another disappointing euros.

I would have liked to see Hoddle given another chance directly after Brazil as I think he would have had a better chance of getting the young players playing with more freedom and he would have a much better grasp of modern day football.
		
Click to expand...

It's not that you don't make sense, it's just I don't get this constant campaign against him. Unless he walks away he's the man who will lead us into the Euro's, so why not get behind him and the team, what's the worse that could happen, the worse that could happen is the anti-Hodgson group were right and he should be sacked, but what if, what if, surely it's a win win.
Nobody (apart from StuC) is saying he's the greatest manager but he is the manager, every non-englishman wants to see England fail, I just can't join them.


----------



## evahakool (Sep 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's now or never though surely. We've got rid of the old hands (Lampard, Gerrard etc) and there are a lot of young players who are knocking on the door and should be hungry to do it on a big stage. We were poor last night and Hodgson acknowledged that but we still won. What else can you do? If we do under perform next year, I agree that his time may have passed and we should look to move on from Hodgson but who, in all honesty would want what is after all a rather poisoned chalice these days and will they have time to make the role and the side their own in the midst of a WC qualifying campaign
		
Click to expand...


I agree that the young players should be hungry to do well on the big stage, but it didn't show how desperate some of them were to get there last night, how can any England fan think that Hodgson can get the best out of these players with his track record in the big competitions?

Yes you are right we were poor last night giving a performance that that was dire and something Hodgson should have got better given the time he has been in charge.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			It's not that you don't make sense, it's just I don't get this constant campaign against him. Unless he walks away he's the man who will lead us into the Euro's, so why not get behind him and the team, what's the worse that could happen, the worse that could happen is the anti-Hodgson group were right and he should be sacked, but what if, what if, surely it's a win win.
Nobody (apart from StuC) is saying he's the greatest manager but he is the manager, every non-englishman wants to see England fail, I just can't join them.
		
Click to expand...

Well put Paul. England, with 3/4 of the premiership players coming from abroad, will struggle to produce a decent national side. We are an indifferent side and I can't see that changing. But I see no point in criticising till the results go against us. At present, irrespective of the quality of the football, we're winning. No doubt Hodgson won't be there forever, but when he's gone the football won't improve much if at all. You can't make gold from lead...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2015)

evahakool said:



			I agree that the young players should be hungry to do well on the big stage, but it didn't show how desperate some of them were to get there last night, how can any England fan think that Hodgson can get the best out of these players with his track record in the big competitions?

Yes you are right we were poor last night giving a performance that that was dire and something Hodgson should have got better given the time he has been in charge.
		
Click to expand...

Every side can put in poor performances. Just look at the Dutch in the qualifiers and they arguably have better players and a more hungry manager. We were poor but we won. Better that than playing rubbish and losing every time. The young players should be enthused but again you can't turn it on every time and I think we need to give Hodgson the benefit of the doubt until after the EC finals. If we're crap and the young players under perform then I agree we need to look at a new manager. Until then I think we need to judge him on results and post Brazil these are rather decent


----------



## evahakool (Sep 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			It's not that you don't make sense, it's just I don't get this constant campaign against him. Unless he walks away he's the man who will lead us into the Euro's, so why not get behind him and the team, what's the worse that could happen, the worse that could happen is the anti-Hodgson group were right and he should be sacked, but what if, what if, surely it's a win win.
Nobody (apart from StuC) is saying he's the greatest manager but he is the manager, every non-englishman wants to see England fail, I just can't join them.
		
Click to expand...

I would be delighted if I'm wrong about Hodgson and we do well, I will still be watching and hoping we play with flair and get past the group stages.

But as I say I think the past two years have been wasted and I suppose for me the performance in Brazil has made it hard to give Mr Hodgson much support.

But good luck to him and the team:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2015)

evahakool said:



			I would be delighted if I'm wrong about Hodgson and we do well, I will still be watching and hoping we play with flair and get past the group stages.

But as I say I think the past two years have been wasted and I suppose for me the performance in Brazil has made it hard to give Mr Hodgson much support.

But good luck to him and the team:thup:
		
Click to expand...

What makes you say the last two years have been wasted. We qualified for a WC and I agree we were poor when we got there but aside from that what else makes you think it's a waste. Hodgson has rung the changes with the older players going and he's got a young, pacey side developing


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2015)

I can't even remember Roy being manager of Liverpool. Now Rodgers at Reading I can remember, as he nearly took us down out of the Championship.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 10, 2015)

Anyone else notice glen hoddle sounded like he was hugging his third bottle of wine the other night during commentary.  He has either given up on England all together or he was trying to dull the pain of watching them play absolute rubbish.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Anyone else notice glen hoddle sounded like he was hugging his third bottle of wine the other night during commentary.  He has either given up on England all together or he was trying to dull the pain of watching them play absolute rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

He is just plain dull - makes Owen and Townsend bearable


----------



## evahakool (Sep 10, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What makes you say the last two years have been wasted. We qualified for a WC and I agree we were poor when we got there but aside from that what else makes you think it's a waste. Hodgson has rung the changes with the older players going and he's got a young, pacey side developing
		
Click to expand...

Whoever was the manger would have seen the older players would have to have been replaced with younger players.

The reasons I think post Brazil have been wasted are IMO we are no better now than when we quilified for the W/C, we quilified for the W/C in a group that was of a similar stranded to our recent group, we saw the performance against Switzerland is that something you can see that Hodgson has progressed and built a side capable of doing well in the Euros?

If someone with a better understanding of modern day football would have been in charge IMO we would have progressed more and hence my thinking about the time after Brazil have been wasted.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 10, 2015)

evahakool said:



			Whoever was the manger would have seen the older players would have to have been replaced with younger players.

The reasons I think post Brazil have been wasted are IMO we are no better now than when we quilified for the W/C, we quilified for the W/C in a group that was of a similar stranded to our recent group, we saw the performance against Switzerland is that something you can see that Hodgson has progressed and built a side capable of doing well in the Euros?

If someone with a better understanding of modern day football would have been in charge IMO we would have progressed more and hence my thinking about the time after Brazil have been wasted.
		
Click to expand...

But if we are in an easy group how can you tell, surely as we've qualified with ease and no one could have improved that, the real test will come at the Euro's, I'd rather go to the finals cautious than with the hype we've experienced over the last 30 years.


----------



## Three (Sep 10, 2015)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oHdSaPt8RyA

Woy never saw times like this.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 10, 2015)

Three said:



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oHdSaPt8RyA

Woy never saw times like this.
		
Click to expand...

That's the year before they were founded wasn't it?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 10, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			That's the year before they were founded wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll still find we had 5-6 league titles by then, just hadnt won old little ears by then.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think you'll still find we had 5-6 league titles by then, just hadnt won old little ears by then. 

Click to expand...

Second Division titles don't count &#128540;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 10, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Second Division titles don't count &#63004;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Div



































1.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



Div



































1. 

Click to expand...

Are Stu in disguise? &#128515;


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 6, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I think it's just the mention of Roy, will be pretty embarrassing for Liverpool when he proves to be England's greatest manager since Sir Alf!

Click to expand...


I think this is worthy of a bump :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 6, 2017)

chrisd said:



			He was clearly too good for Liverpool given his outstanding England success!
		
Click to expand...

Happy days eh Chris :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Happy days eh Chris :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We've also enjoyed the stewardship of probably England's greatest manager - 100% Big Sam!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 6, 2017)

chrisd said:



			We've also enjoyed the stewardship of probably England's greatest manager - 100% Big Sam!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly mate, our turn next :thup:


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 7, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You naughty boy 

He shouldn't have been given the job in the first place - not good enough a manager.
		
Click to expand...

This is correct!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks like Roy will soon have Palace overtaking Liverpool.
Classy manager IMO.


----------

